# Benifit rod for Capt. CHRIS PHILLIPS



## JOHNNY QUEST

As some of you know i offered a rod for Capt. Chriss Phillips.

There have been many changes to the venue since the auction was over.
it has progressed into a couple of rods now. After a long discussion with the first winner i have finally come to a conclusion on what he wants.
This first rod is for the winner of the auction TROY JOLLEY. I have been instructed to upgrade the blank from a G-LOOMIS Mahogany to a Sage XI2
now that i have the bugs worked out i will build this rod right here so Chriss can see it done..

the first rod will be COBALT BLUE SAGE XI2 with a stag reel seat and stag inserts in the handle.
I will be dyeing the bone blue to match the blank.

Titanium reel seat, titanium hopkins and hollaway snakes and strippers.

all the parts are not here yet but i should be able to start in the next few days.

the second rod was a surprise... it will be done in mesquite burl reel seat and handle. i have to think on this one as of yet . its for gottagofish here and i will build it in a different thread.

pics as soon as i start.

randall


----------



## ellisredfish

Keeps us posted, Randall


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I will definatly do that Ellis. I really need to make these special. You know as well as me, it takes some thought to get started and i am 3 weeks into it. I don't want to just throw something together and call it done. I think you know me well enough to know i will be being as creative as possible. good things take a little time and i am not willing to hurry the task at hand. Chriss is a great guy and friend , I want to do him proud.. 



pics soon.

Randall


----------



## Terrynj

Sounds incredible Johnny! I'm ready to see it happen...keep us posted!


----------



## Goags

Looking forward to seeing the builds progress! I know they'll both be schweeet. jerry


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I'm trying to transition myself from rc airplanes to rods on the same table. i gotta build a shop... well 2 shops lol. i promise the old zebra skin builders table will be cleared for these. i have to do a clean sweep and wipe the slate clear for these.

I ordered the parts from http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/. i hope you folks know about thier flyrod stuff. never a complaint about them. titanium stuff is great.

give them a look see..
randall


----------



## pg542

Sounds like a beauty. Cant wait for the progress reports. ,,,,,Jim


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

The parts are starting to get here. dang shipping is slow...



this sage xi2 890-4 blank is 318.00 before tax.. wow !!!!!

the titanium reel seat did not come a skelliton so i am going to have to put it in my lathe and cut it up.... OOOHHH well i like playing on the lathe.

hopkins and hollaway snakes came , strippers were backordered. but they already sent ma a shipping notice so they should be here soon.

i am picking up the antler tomorrow and should get some pics of the work in progress on the lathe.. 

randall


----------



## Trogen13

DROOOL!!!!:doowapsta :rotfl: :dance: :dance: . Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Ok Troy here is option #1.

Of coarse i will be turning it down and dyeing it blue. full well shaped..



Its kinda heavy but i think i can make it cool. Its still just a thought right now...
i havent cut the ends sq. or nuttin.



option 2 soon. still thinkin.......


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

option #2

split the antler and dye 2 pieces.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

keep in mind that after i turn this to shape there will be no bark left on it.


so i will take my dremel tool and make some.. i will dye it darker for looks.
still looking for the stag crown for the fighting butt.. help if ya can. 
randall


----------



## Putter Parpart

*After turning the antler, it will be very light (nearly white). I'd reverse the order of the inner 3 rings and get the darker Aransas burl on the ends to contrast the white look of the turned antler.*

*Or is this what you'll be dyeing blue?*


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

i hear ya putter.. keep in mind that the bone will be light and dark blue... i may get some blue burl to help the transition some..



thanks for the input..



I SAY OPTION 2


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Bone dye test #1
done on unsanded scrap piece with dirt..



Observations.. 

1. Wear rubber gloves first and foremost.
2. be very sparing with dye.
3. 125 seconds in micro will cook it in deep.

After i pulled it out and dried it i sanded it a little to see if it would come off.

It will not come off the bone or my fingers.

A smooth sanded piece with grooves in it will be 2 colors.

cool hu....


----------



## Goags

Looks alittle too long for a trigger grip on a fly rod...I'm just trying to help.LOL!


----------



## Putter Parpart

*What dye did you use? & thanks in advance...*


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Shhhh.. The wife is in here.... what ever it was it was hers.. lol


Really I am going to try a few different kinds. 
this was just kroger brand food color.

its the application i am looking for..
I will try dye for clothes next.
THE amount of time its in the micro is critical, as not to destroy the bone.

125 secs. got it warm but not to hot.

next i will polish a piece with grooves cut and not polished.. the grooves should soak up more than the polished..

pics soon.
Randall


----------



## Putter Parpart

*Mums the word; believe me, I know what the cast iron skillet to the head feels like...*


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Ok as expected the microwaving has caused splits in the bone.. All i had to do was wait an hour or so..
this is moose horn and not the eqyptian sanbar stag that i am going to be using. but i would think its going to give me close results.



Now i need to try it without the bone in the dye.

I will nuke the dye and then input the bone.

Like i said the critical part is not ruining the integrity of the antler.

Granted i will be stabilizing it with ca glue and there should be no problem with it comming apart, i do want to lose the cracks.

test 2 soon.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I had a bit of a delay when my bandsaw blade broke from this hard bone..

I ordered a bone cutting blade and now i have all the bone spacers i need to do the job..

It will have the larger pieces split in the middle and the small spacers throught..

this blade cuts it like butter and very strait.

back on it now.

Randall


----------



## Goags

Cool! Wonderful smell, isn't it? Jerry


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

lol.. yea it smells like nothing else.. i love the smell of bone in the morning.. lol



the new blade is great... i was buggering the stuff up with the old one.

the ones with the large marrow are moose horn.. i wasted a lot of stag with the old blade.


----------



## Profish00

Going to look great, I cant stand that horn smell. I can almost smell it now.....yuk


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

OK THIS IS HOW THE GLUE UP WOULD HAVE LOOKED...

But I just cant bring myself to put a 1.5 lb. handle on this rod..
I called Troy and explained that it would be a brick with all this bone..

The look is cool and the thoughts he has would be great, but not feasable..

So with his permission i now have full rain to do what i want as long as there is some bone involved...

It will still be dyed blue but the large pieces have ta go.. i will make a fighting butt out of a piece and blue it also...
remodel pics soon.....

Randall


----------



## pg542

Randall, would it be possible/feasible to "bore out" the bone sections and sleeve them over foam/cork arbors to reduce weight? A lot of extra work but that burl cork and horn sure is a nice look. ,,,,,Jim


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

THANKS JIM...

I removed 1 large piece and cut down the other... it feels much better now...

this is not glue'd up yet . I tightened it up real hard so i could shape the bone.
some of the cork is deformed but i didn't want it slipping on me.. that can be fixed later.

its closer to the size now and is getting lighter.. when i pull that allthread out it should feel fine.
I didn't glue it because all the bone pieces still need to be dyed. 
when i get it exactly to shape i will pull it all apart, dye the bone then put it back together with epoxy.. should be a fun jigsaw puzzle..

here ya go 
Randall


----------



## Putter Parpart

*Looks great without the blue; I'm really looking forward to seeing it in blue next!*


----------



## Trogen13

I am really liking what I see. Can't wait to get hold of it.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I'm glad you like the new look... Its been tough trying to make your vision come true and make a usable rod also.

The blue should really bring it together and i will try my best to dremel tool the grooves back in it for the look.
I am on it like a rat on a cheeto.... have faith bro.....
Randall


----------



## Gottagofishin

I just found this thread. That looks fantastic. I'm drooling to get mine. Think I can have it by Friday? LOL! j/k


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I'm glad you found it Gottago.. yours is next and a whole new project for me to play with.



just let me have some leeway and i will make ya proud..

Kings ranch burl mesquite handle and but cap.. sounds fun already...
See ya 
Randal


----------



## Gottagofishin

I will give you artistic license. I'd like the handle to be mostly cork for purposes of weight and comfort though. The reel seat and butt cap definitely mesquite with that checkering you mentioned.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

something like this....





Thanks Jerry


----------



## Goags

Just to clarify, Antti K. from Finland did grip shown above, tho I'd like to claim it! Jerry


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

WELL it looks like i am going to do something close soon....



i was thanking you for the pic. and the birch bark idea you sent me last year.. its been fun working with it and i think it makes a beautifull handle..



YOU KNOW WHAT I ALWAYS SAY:

RANDALL RHYMES WITH HANDLE, LOL..

NOW IF MY MIDDLE NAME WAS FRED.........LOL.


see ya
Randall


----------



## Gottagofishin

Well, I guess that would be okay. LOL! That's incredible. Just don't make it so nice, I'm afraid to fish with it.


----------



## Fishtoys

*gorgeous work Randall*

That is some gorgeous work Randall, can't wait to see the blue on it, that will make anybody proud. Just gorgeous.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Thanks for your kind replies fellow builders.


After a lot of expiramenting i have found out that unless the bone is polished down to 600 grit it will show scratches when dyed..

also that a pollished bone will not dye.

but the cool part of the whole experiance is that bones have blood vessils that are small like capilaries.

this is where the dye enters the bone when pollished..
Its interesting to look at ..

here are some pics of the finished handle..
sorry about the pic quality... i need to build that light box that has been posted.

Randall


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I'm trying to get a close up of the millions of capilaries..

this is a better look of how the blue soaked in..


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Well the fit and finishing of the parts are done..

I mortised the handle to accept the reel seat, machined a crown butt cap, and made an aluminum cap for the end. 



All the parts fir very well...



here how she is comming along.



randall


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

some more...


----------



## Gottagofishin

Wow!


----------



## Crispito

jus saw the thread so i stopped in for a look.... Absolutely Amazing !

I am speechless over that work of Art


----------



## Putter Parpart

*Man, that's comin' right along! Lookin' great; keep up the great work on this one.*


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I tell ya guys.. This whole bone thing has thrown me for a loop.

its one thing to sand cork. add a hard surface like bone and try to keep from diggin into the cork is tough.

I have exchanged cork rings 3 times to get it to where it is right now. but its smooth now and there are no bumps between the bone pieces.
It looks 3 times as good in person.. The flash on the cam washes the blue out, makes it look white for some reason.

its down to adding the snakes and a little wrap.. then its off to Capt. Chriss for his signature and I wiill start the next one for Gottagofishin.

thanks for the kind words...
Randall


----------



## d4rdbuilder

It's really looking great Randall. Can't wait to see it completed. You've really put some time in on this one, but it looks like its going to be more than worth it.


----------



## Trogen13

I really like what I am seeing and can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Goags

"Randall rhymes with handle"...it's apparent that there's a reason for that! I know you've spent lots of time on it, it's very unique and really outstanding. Trogen13 should be a proud dude when he gets it! Jerry


----------



## Trogen13

Are we there yet? Are we there yet? How bout some picks bro. PLEASE!!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Sorry TROY, i should have posted some more progress pics..


Its on the dryer now and this is the only pic i have of it right now..

Its finished and this pic is without any finish on it..

working 6 days a week kinda slowed me up a bit...

see ya Randall


----------



## Trogen13

Looks great!!! When can I get my grubby little hands on it?


----------



## Goags

Don't let Randall fool ya, Troy...I heard he's been fishing w/ it everyday for nearly a month...he calls it "work". Of course, I'm just kidding...looks like the wait is gonna be well worth it! Jerry


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Funny Jerry,,,, This job has been killing me for last 4 weeks.. I even had to work memorial weekend.. geez. that never happens.

Troy i want to put another coat of finish on it first.. to make it as smooth as a baby's behind..
3 days max.... its yours..

Randall


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

here is a pic of the stripper guides.. solid titaniums.

Well mabey some sort of alloy in thier also but you get the picture...

this shot was in macro so the dust and stuff is even visible...


----------



## pg542

I think that's called product testing and development,a completely necessary step in the evolution of the perfect rod.LOL. Looks great Randall. I like the guidewrap with the 1 pc. thread. What color is that? ........A very special rod,,,,,Jim


Goags said:


> Don't let Randall fool ya, Troy...I heard he's been fishing w/ it everyday for nearly a month...he calls it "work". Of course, I'm just kidding...looks like the wait is gonna be well worth it! Jerry


----------



## mark blabaum

Randall, I know what you're saying; this working for a living is getting in the way of my rod building.


----------



## trodery

Great job Randall!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

THANKS FOLKS.


Jim the thread is # 524 ncp r.w. 638 size C teal..


Mark this job stuff is very overrated.. if i could sit and build all the time it would be nice. but alas i have gotten myself way to many bills living the good life...


----------



## Trogen13

*Rod*

Talked to JQ the other day and my fly rod is ready. I will be picking it up next Friday. Hopefully he will post some picks of it before I get it, I don't know how.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Here ya go Troy.. My cam isn't that great but you get the picture.


I took it out and casted in the street today. WOW a very nice action, that Sage is sweet..


----------



## Trogen13

I like. Can't wait to try it out myself. It's absolutely outstanding as usual.


----------



## Trogen13

Ladies and gentlemen (even the pink roders) I just picked up the best fly rod I have seen Randall turn out. The pictures really do not do it justice. It looks and feels great. The handle really is a lot more blue in person than it looks on the pics. I cant wait to get a reel for it and try it out before I put it in a box on the wall.


----------



## Gottagofishin

Trogen13 said:


> Ladies and gentlemen (even the pink roders) I just picked up the best fly rod I have seen Randall turn out. The pictures really do not do it justice. It looks and feels great. The handle really is a lot more blue in person than it looks on the pics. I cant wait to get a reel for it and try it out before I put it in a box on the wall.


You can't put a rod like that in a box on the wall. That rod will get better with age and use.

Besides. You'll make me look bad because I'm going to use mine.

BTW. The rod looks great. Even in Randall's lousy pictures.


----------

